# Predator 3500 Inverter Gen Display Issue



## Mikey Pharris (Feb 17, 2020)

Havn't ran this monster for a couple months... Started right up after a couple of pulls (battery was dead). It was surging/hunting and I found a video that explained I should clean the pilot jet. Worked perfectly... Runs smooth... Cleaned the spark arrester, air filter and the spark plug is brand new. Running great. But when I plug anything in the display (which is working-shows hours and power output green light) the "A" and "V" shows 0....??!! What gives. It is running great and is producing power eco throttle working but not showing the amount of mps or volts.... Not sure whats going on. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

